# "Augmented Reality"



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

hab grad ne kleine lernpause eingelegt und bin dabei auf die Google Augmented Reality Brillen Konzepte gestoßen.
Ist natürlich alles mehr eine Zukunftsvision weil technisch noch nicht ausgereift, aber mich würde mal eure Meinung zum Thema generell interessieren.

Anstoß ist dieses Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vb2uojqKvFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also rein theoretische Frage:
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, irgendwann mit so ner Brille auf der Nase durch die City zu laufen und euren Alltag zu managen?
Welche Vorteile oder Nachteile versprecht ihr euch davon?
Oder ist das ganze völlig unvorstellbar weil... (Grund angeben)?



Mir persönlich gefällt die Idee irgendwie nicht sonderlich, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass das Alltägliche zu sehr digitalisiert wird. Es wirkt irgendwie fremd. (was aber auch nicht prinzipiell schlecht sein muss)


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2012)

Wieso ist das Video eine Parodie? Das ist "Project Glass" von Google und ihr Promo-Video.

Im Grunde hat man die Einzelfunktionen ja heute alle schon in seinem SmartPhone. Nur anstatt dann darauf zu schauen und ueber das Display zu interagieren wuerde dann eben all dies in der Brille eingeblendet und per Sprache gesteuert. Beides Dinge die auch schon moeglich sind. Ich denke in ein paar Jahren wird man wirklich ausgereifte Produkte haben, die eben all das koennen was da im Video gezeigt wird.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. April 2012)

Hmmm, so auf den ersten Blick finde ich die Idee sehr cool.

Aber irgendwie muss ich daran denken, dass dadurch, hört sich zwar komisch an, die Selbstständigkeit eines jeden Einzelnen eingeschränkt werden könnte, 
oder die Entscheidungsfreiheit, da einem vllt. alles vorgesetzt wird und man zu schnell auf alles Zugriff hat, ohne eigenen Hirnschmalz benutzen zu müssen.
Ich glaube ich würde unendlich faul dadurch werden, weil man sich zu sehr auf digitale Hilfsmittel verlässt, was man ja jetzt schon ohnehin tut.

Aber die Aussage ist nur ein erster Entwurf, um meine Skepsis zu formulieren, deswegen ist sie noch etwas wirr^^


Hier der Link zur Parodie


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Video eine Parodie? Das ist "Project Glass" von Google und ihr Promo-Video.



Hatte erst das falsche Video verlinkt, hab zwei angeschaut und das eine war parodiert mit unterlegtem Sound. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2012)

Finde ich genauso unnötig wie ipads, ihones, Smartphones, Tablets usw. Naja, wer es braucht.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. April 2012)

Wird sicherlich übertrieben teuer sein - aber ich finds geil


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. April 2012)

Das Zeug ist gefährlich. Ich hab Deus Ex gespielt, ich weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2012)

Ich bin kein Brillenträger. Von daher finde ich es eigenartig eine zu tragen, obwohl ich es nicht brauche. Und für Personen, die Brillenträger sind, müsste man passende Gläser anbieten. Oder ist das eine Art Aufsatz für Brillen?


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLgS9rtRoPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. April 2012)

Ich finds eher gefährlich...

set Stalkermode : hübsche Blondine
*knips* Gesichtserkennung 

Mal eben auf Facebook suchen und schon gehts ab...

Oder noch besser, wenn die Augmented Brillen dann auch gleich noch senden wer man ist, die Leute zu blöd sind, dass ordentlich einzurichtien (Wifi) und jeder der dich mit ner Brille betrachtet, dann auch weiß, wer du bist, was du magst, wie du heißt, welche sexuellen Vorlieben du hast und das du GENAU JETZT weit genug von deiner Wohnung bist um da mal eben einzubrechen.


----------



## xynlovesit (8. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wird sicherlich übertrieben teuer sein - aber ich finds geil



Soll um die 200-500$ kosten.


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

mich würde eher interessieren was passiert wenn das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das hier passiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittendrin auf der strasse und die leute es schon jahrelang nutzen weil es gibt ja ne studie das der iq der menschen durch das internet eher gesunken ist weil wir heutzutage unsere aufgaben und projekte ergooglen während damals in den 80er/90er jahren man noch in die bücherei ging und dort sich das wichtigste notierte und dann zusammenfasste in seiner arbeit und dadurch das gehirn mehr gefordert war.


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2012)

Der einzige Unterschied zu einem der heutigen Smartphones ist, dass eben alle Informationen auf eine Brille projiziert werden. Erstaunlich, wie diese kleine Aenderung dazu fuehren kann, dass die Leute verdummen, zu Sklaven maechtiger Industrien werden und mit Bluescreen auf der Strasse umkippen...


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> jeder der dich mit ner Brille betrachtet, dann auch weiß, wer du bist...



Wer sollte denn dein Gesicht noch erkennen, wenn du ebenfalls so eine bekloppte Cyberbrille trägst?!  

Ansonsten hilft nur eine 'Anti-trojanische-Gesichtserkennungs-Verwirr-Brille', wie diese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer legt sich schon mit Batman an.....

Interessant wirds natürlich erst, wenn es dem CCC gelingt, einen Virus auf die Cyberbrille zu schleusen, der deine Datenbank manipuliert und du in der Folge deinen Chef statt deine Freundin küsst. Oder Guido Westerwelle seinen Arm zärtlich um Gabriele Kuby legt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mittendrin auf der strasse und die leute es schon jahrelang nutzen weil es gibt ja ne studie das der iq der menschen durch das internet eher gesunken ist weil wir heutzutage unsere aufgaben und projekte ergooglen während damals in den 80er/90er jahren man noch in die bücherei ging und dort sich das wichtigste notierte und dann zusammenfasste in seiner arbeit und dadurch das gehirn mehr gefordert war.



Diese Studie kann ich im übrigen nicht nachvollziehen. Immerhin benutzen wir Google täglich, d.h unser Gehirn wird ständig mit Informationen gefüttert und das Gehirn hat ständig zu arbeiten. Genau das will es ja auch. Als ob man früher jeden Tag in die Bibliothek gegangen wäre.


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

wollte nicht zu sehr ins detail gehen weil sehr umfangreiche studie



durch das internet haben wir information - aber zuviele und teils sehr zweifelhafte und schlecht recherchierte und sehr viel junkfood infos die vom wichtigen ablenken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wollte nicht zu sehr ins detail gehen weil sehr umfangreiche studie
> 
> 
> 
> durch das internet haben wir information - aber zuviele und teils sehr zweifelhafte und schlecht recherchierte und sehr viel junkfood infos die vom wichtigen ablenken.



Ist in Büchern genauso. 20% des Textes enthalten 80% des für das Verständnis notwendigen Inhalts. 

Natürlich hängt es auch davon ab, wie man Google nutzt. Ich kann mit Google juristische Aufsätze für das Studium finden - ich kann damit aber auch tolle Bildchen von 9Gag finden. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied zu einem der heutigen Smartphones ist, dass eben alle Informationen auf eine Brille projiziert werden. Erstaunlich, wie diese kleine Aenderung dazu fuehren kann, dass die Leute verdummen, zu Sklaven maechtiger Industrien werden und mit Bluescreen auf der Strasse umkippen...



...womit sich die Frage stellt, ob wir (die Gesellschaft) nicht mittlerweile auch ein stückweit abhängig geworden sind von solchen technischen Innovationen.
Und wie warscheinlich es ist, dass sich diese Abhängigkeit weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2012)

Da ich die Idee selbst vor einigen Monaten hatte und ein bisschen was zusammengeschrieben hatte (allerdings mit Schwerpunkt auf Militärische Anwendungen und Helm/Kampfanzugintegriert, sprich Gefechtskarteneinblendungen, Freund/Feinderkennung usw.) kann ich da fast nur positiv zu stehen... abgesehen davon, dass sie mir da zuvorkommen...


----------



## Lakor (9. April 2012)

Für mich persönlich ists das glaube ich nichts, bin auch wirklich nicht der Typ der nen Smartphone oder gar Tablet PC oder so braucht. Mein vorletztes Handy war ein Smartphone aber ich hab gemerkt dass es nen 70 Euro Nokia meinen Ansprüchen besser entspricht.

Was viele andere angeht, naja, gibt so viele die einen Großteil der Zeit mit ihrem Smartphone etc vor der Nase durch die Straßen gehen, für die wäre das bestimmt ne Verbesserung, da man durch die Brille wahrscheinlich doch noch besser sieht als wenn man immer den Blick zu seinem Smartphone in der Hand senken muss  

Manchmal mag dieses Brille vielleicht ganz nützlich sein, aber für meinen Geschmack ihr Geld bei Weitem nicht wert.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ...womit sich die Frage stellt, ob wir (die Gesellschaft) nicht mittlerweile auch ein stückweit abhängig geworden sind von solchen technischen Innovationen.
> Und wie warscheinlich es ist, dass sich diese Abhängigkeit weiter entwickelt.



Ja, los ging das mit fließend Wasser, Strom und Autos.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja, los ging das mit fließend Wasser, Strom und Autos.



... was aber in keinem Verhältnis steht zu "ich muss unterwegs online sein und XY abrufen können, sonst komme ich in meinem Leben nicht mehr klar".
Autos geht vielleicht schon in die Richtung. Strom und Wasser würde ich da nicht zu zählen.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2012)

Nein? Wieso nicht?
Man kann sich das Wasser noch wunderbar ausm Brunnen holen - muss man halt jeden Tag etwas laufen aber ich bin mir sicher das wir dann deutlich weniger verschwenderisch mit diesem Rohstoff umgehen. Strom? Wozu brauchste denn Strom? Und Autos? Also ich denke der Mensch kann genauso gut ohne Auto wie auch ohne Internet.

Das sich unsere Gesellschaft aber davon wegbewegt hat nennt sich Fortschritt - wir können aber natürlich auch wieder Höhlen bewohnen und Pferde jagen.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nein? Wieso nicht?
> Man kann sich das Wasser noch wunderbar ausm Brunnen holen - muss man halt jeden Tag etwas laufen aber ich bin mir sicher das wir dann deutlich weniger verschwenderisch mit diesem Rohstoff umgehen. Strom? Wozu brauchste denn Strom? Und Autos? Also ich denke der Mensch kann genauso gut ohne Auto wie auch ohne Internet.
> 
> Das sich unsere Gesellschaft aber davon wegbewegt hat nennt sich Fortschritt - wir können aber natürlich auch wieder Höhlen bewohnen und Pferde jagen.



Ich versteh schon was du sagen willst, aber Fortschritt ist nicht immer uneingeschränkt ein "Schritt nach vorn". 

Wenn sich ein Mensch nach vorn bewegt, indem er sich von Produkt A, B und C abhängig macht, dann ist das ein fragwürdiger Fortschritt meines Erachtens nach.
Strom und Wasser machen uns nicht abhängig. Klar unterliegen wir da bestimmten ökonomischen Regeln weil jemand anderes dafür verantwortlich ist, das Zeug in unsere Wohnungen zu liefern.

Aber es ist IMO mehr Teil des gesellschaftlichen Rahmens, in dem wir leben. So wie z.b. demokratische Politik-Vorstellungen.
edit: Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass die Bedeutung von WASSER auf der Welt in den nächsten Jahrzehnten sicher zunehmen wird.

Und wenn irgendwann jeder eine Brille auf dem Kopf hat und damit alles mehr oder weniger virtuell macht, dann bindet man sich doch zwangsläufig an die Brille.
Wie stark diese Bindung dann letztlich ist, ist alles rein hypothetisch, das kann ja keiner sagen. Aber es ist ja doch ein Unterschied zu Strom und Wasser, deren Nutzen jeder für sich selbst dosieren kann.
Funktioniert das bei einer solchen Brille auch? Oder bei Facebook? Oder Smartphones? Massenmedien, die jeder irgendwann nutzen MUSS, weil jeder andere in einem Ketteneffekt dasselbe getan hat und es jetzt keine Alternative mehr gibt um vollständig z.B. am sozialen Leben teilzuhaben?

Am beispiel Internet sieht man es sehr gut. Wer vor 15-20 Jahren schon gelebt hat, wird wissen wie es ohne die ganzen Möglichkeiten des Internets war.
Heute bist du praktisch aufgeschmissen als junger mensch ohne Internet.
Du findest keinen Job, du kannst (immer weniger) Kontakt zu Freunden halten, weil sich reale Beziehungen aufs Internet verlagern.
Schule, Uni, alles wird digitalisiert. Gerade am Abendgymnasium erlebe ich es: in den Startlöchern steht das E-learning, wo jeder zuhause bleiben kann und sein Abi von zuhause macht. Das wurde gerade getestet und wird bald "Serienreife" erlangen.
Mein Jahrgang schlittert da noch vorbei.

Ich finde es nicht gut, alles zu verteufeln - ich betone auch dass ich das hier nicht tun will.
Aber es ist im Gegenzug auch nicht richtig, alles nur als Fortschritt darzustellen und sich hinterher zu wundern, dass gewisse Nebeneffekte auftreten, mit denen ja offenbar niemand rechnen konnte.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2012)

Du verteufelst aber alles.

Im Prinzip steigerst du dich da hinein und es wirkt mehr wie eine Angst vor Veränderungen als begründete Bedenken. Wie gesagt: wir sind von Strom und Wasser abhängig - ohne diese Versorgung würde unser Alltag völlig zusammenbrechen.

Die anderen Beispiele die du aufführst bestätigen das mit der Angst nurnoch. Du hast doch kein Facebook soweit ich das weiß?! Also aus meiner Erfahrung, und ich benutze Facebook seit 2 oder 3 Jahren, digitalisieren sich dort garkeine Freundschaften - es bleibt keiner zuhause weil er bei Facebook mit jemanden verabredet ist. Es ist nur ein neuer Weg der Kommunikation - früher wars der Brief, dann das Telefon, dann die Messenger Programme und nun ist es das Social Network. Es ist ein Werkzeug - es wird benutzt weil es nützlich ist.

Genauso das E-Learning - es klingt als wärst du ziemlich erleichtert daran "vorbeizuschlittern", ich kann dir aber sagen dass es das an unserer Uni schon seit Jahren gibt. Alle Vorlesungen werden aufgezeichnet und am Ende des Semesters kann ich sie mir nacheinander alle reinziehen und habe nichts verpasst obwohl ich den Hörsaal nicht ein einziges mal betreten habe. Effektiv wirkt sich das aber so aus das die Leute trotzdem alle Vorlesungen besuchen und gegebene Möglichkeiten nutzen um verpasstes Material aufzuholen oder Versäumnisse durch Krankheit oder ähnliches zu kompensieren. Vor dem Internet gab es Profs die dir ein komplettes Kurs-Skript gegeben haben und eben die, die das nicht taten - bei ersteren war deine Anwesenheit im Hörsaal auch nicht von nöten - du hattest nämlich immer vorliegen was Inhalt der Vorlesung ist.


----------



## win3ermute (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Strom und Wasser machen uns nicht abhängig.



Schalte Deine Sicherungen ab und laufe durch die Wohnung; bevorzugt mit einer Kerze. Du wirst feststellen, wie viele Gegenstände da sind, die plötzlich keinen Nutzen mehr erfüllen. Hier ist Dein erster Denkfehler: Weil Du offensichtlich Strom als selbstverständlich ansiehst, ist es für Dich nicht "abhängig machend". Ohne Strom bricht die gesamte Gesellschaft, wie wir sie kennen, umgehend zusammen; mehr als alles andere sind wir vom Strom sehr wohl abhängig.



> Und wenn irgendwann jeder eine Brille auf dem Kopf hat und damit alles mehr oder weniger virtuell macht, dann bindet man sich doch zwangsläufig an die Brille.



Genauso wie an den Strom. Sowas sind technische Fortschritte, die sich nicht aufhalten lassen und unabdingbar sind. 



> Wie stark diese Bindung dann letztlich ist, ist alles rein hypothetisch, das kann ja keiner sagen. Aber es ist ja doch ein Unterschied zu Strom und Wasser, deren Nutzen jeder für sich selbst dosieren kann.



Wie beim Strom auch. Daß unser Leben verdammt durch Strom bestimmt ist, siehst Du ja offensichtlich gar nicht.



> Am beispiel Internet sieht man es sehr gut. Wer vor 15-20 Jahren schon gelebt hat, wird wissen wie es ohne die ganzen Möglichkeiten des Internets war.



Was willst Du damit sagen?



> Heute bist du praktisch aufgeschmissen als junger mensch ohne Internet.
> Du findest keinen Job, du kannst (immer weniger) Kontakt zu Freunden halten, weil sich reale Beziehungen aufs Internet verlagern.



Wieso "junger Mensch"? Je nach Branche ist das I-Net heute auch für "ältere" Menschen unverzichtbar. Was den Rest betrifft, so bestimmt dort jeder sein Verhalten. Das I-Net macht manche Dinge einfacher. Ein simples Telefon (heute günstiger denn je) tut es aber auch, um mit Leuten Kontakt zu halten...



> Schule, Uni, alles wird digitalisiert. Gerade am Abendgymnasium erlebe ich es: in den Startlöchern steht das E-learning, wo jeder zuhause bleiben kann und sein Abi von zuhause macht. Das wurde gerade getestet und wird bald "Serienreife" erlangen.
> Mein Jahrgang schlittert da noch vorbei.



Homelearning per Computer ist seit Mitte der '90er bereits verwirklicht und absolut nichts neues. Und Du glaubst es kaum, davor hat man das TV benutzt (Telekolleg sagt Dir offensichtlich nichts mehr). Da bekamst Du morgens in den dritten Programmen eine Vorlesung per TV - und war Teil der Fortbildung.



> Ich finde es nicht gut, alles zu verteufeln - ich betone auch dass ich das hier nicht tun will.
> Aber es ist im Gegenzug auch nicht richtig, alles nur als Fortschritt darzustellen und sich hinterher zu wundern, dass gewisse Nebeneffekte auftreten, mit denen ja offenbar niemand rechnen konnte.



Das Neue ist immer der Feind des Alten gewesen und wurde verteufelt und jahrelang wurde auf die schlimmen Nebeneffekte hingewiesen - bis es zum Alltag geworden ist.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (9. April 2012)

I never asked for this


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du verteufelst aber alles.



Nein tue ich nicht... technische Errungenschaften sind prima, solange sie das Leben erleichtern und niemanden "abhängig" machen.




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Im Prinzip steigerst du dich da hinein und es wirkt mehr wie eine Angst vor Veränderungen als begründete Bedenken. Wie gesagt: wir sind von Strom und Wasser abhängig - ohne diese Versorgung würde unser Alltag völlig zusammenbrechen.



Das ist richtig, aber ich hab ja oben geschrieben wo der Unterschied zu anderen technischen Errungenschaften, wie z.B. den Augmented Reality Brillen liegt.




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die anderen Beispiele die du aufführst bestätigen das mit der Angst nurnoch. Du hast doch kein Facebook soweit ich das weiß?! Also aus meiner Erfahrung, und ich benutze Facebook seit 2 oder 3 Jahren, digitalisieren sich dort garkeine Freundschaften - es bleibt keiner zuhause weil er bei Facebook mit jemanden verabredet ist. Es ist nur ein neuer Weg der Kommunikation - früher wars der Brief, dann das Telefon, dann die Messenger Programme und nun ist es das Social Network. Es ist ein Werkzeug - es wird benutzt weil es nützlich ist.



Soweit alles richtig. Bis heute. ^^
Aber ich schaue vielleicht gern etwas weiter in die Zukunft. Mag sein dass das alles rein hypothetisch ist, aber das heißt nicht, dass es keinen Grund gibt, darüber nachzudenken.
Wird das auch in 20 oder 30 Jahren noch so sein, wie du es hier jetzt beschreibst? Ich möchte gerne in 30 Jahren nochmal darüber sprechen, wenn ich dann noch leben sollte. 




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Genauso das E-Learning - es klingt als wärst du ziemlich erleichtert daran "vorbeizuschlittern", ich kann dir aber sagen dass es das an unserer Uni schon seit Jahren gibt. Alle Vorlesungen werden aufgezeichnet und am Ende des Semesters kann ich sie mir nacheinander alle reinziehen und habe nichts verpasst obwohl ich den Hörsaal nicht ein einziges mal betreten habe. Effektiv wirkt sich das aber so aus das die Leute trotzdem alle Vorlesungen besuchen und gegebene Möglichkeiten nutzen um verpasstes Material aufzuholen oder Versäumnisse durch Krankheit oder ähnliches zu kompensieren. Vor dem Internet gab es Profs die dir ein komplettes Kurs-Skript gegeben haben und eben die, die das nicht taten - bei ersteren war deine Anwesenheit im Hörsaal auch nicht von nöten - du hattest nämlich immer vorliegen was Inhalt der Vorlesung ist.



Ja ich bin erleichtert, daran vorbeizuschlittern, weil ich mir vorstelle, dass mangelnder direkter Kontakt auch negative Auswirkungen haben kann. Wenn also jeder nur zuhause bleibt und von dort aus lernt.
Es hat sicher auch viele Vorteile, das bestreite ich nicht. Ich wage aber zu behaupten, dass es bei Bildung um mehr geht, als nur den vorhandenen Stoff ins Gehirn zu bekommen.





win3ermute schrieb:


> Schalte Deine Sicherungen ab und laufe durch die Wohnung; bevorzugt mit einer Kerze. Du wirst feststellen, wie viele Gegenstände da sind, die plötzlich keinen Nutzen mehr erfüllen. Hier ist Dein erster Denkfehler: Weil Du offensichtlich Strom als selbstverständlich ansiehst, ist es für Dich nicht "abhängig machend". Ohne Strom bricht die gesamte Gesellschaft, wie wir sie kennen, umgehend zusammen; mehr als alles andere sind wir vom Strom sehr wohl abhängig.



Offenbar hab ich mich nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt. 
Natürlich ist Strom und Wasser eine Grundvoraussetzung für alles was wir zuhause tun.

Aber es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob man Strom und Wasser erhält und die Nutzung dosieren kann oder ob man sich z.B. bei einem Social network anmeldet, weil man dazu gezwungen fühlt, weil es ohne nicht mehr geht.
Da ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied den man IMO unbedingt beachten sollte.
Es ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

Strom und Wasser brauchen wir. Jederzeit, zu 100%. Jeder in unserer Gesellschaft - solange er kein Waldschrat ist, nutzt es soweit er es für nötig hält.
Eine Cyber-Brille, das Internet oder Facebook nutzt jeder Mensch, der es für nötig hält. Nutzt du es jedoch nicht, bricht ggf. der Kontakt zu bestimmten Personen ab, deine Chancen auf einen Job sinken, deine "Effektivität" im Alltag sinkt ggf.
Wenn du zuhause aber den ganzen Abend mal das Licht auslässt, weil dir danach ist, wird dir keiner den Kopf abreißen.




win3ermute schrieb:


> Was willst Du damit sagen?



Damit will ich sagen, dass niemand bei Amazon eingekauft hat, dass niemand bei Facebook online war, dass niemand über ICQ gechattet hat, dass niemand Spiegel Online gelesen hat, dass niemand seine Hausaufgaben über Wikipedia erledigt hat, dass niemand als Hartz4ler den ganzen Tag im Internet rumgegammelt hat, statt etwas produktiveres zu machen.
Ich glaube wenn man über diese Dinge ein bißchen nachdenkt, wird einem doch schon von selbst klar, dass sich das Leben in ganz wesentlichem Umfang verändert hat.
Viel ist einfacher und schneller geworden, vieles birgt aber auch Gefahren und Abhängigkeiten, die vorher nicht möglich gewesen wären.




win3ermute schrieb:


> Ein simples Telefon (heute günstiger denn je) tut es aber auch, um mit Leuten Kontakt zu halten...



Stimmt, ist nur die Frage ob du damit auf jeder Ebene dein Ziel in vollem Umfang erreichst. 
Ich persönlich habe schon erlebt, dass Menschen von anderen abgekapselt wurden und soziale Bindungen auseinandergebrochen sind, weil moderne Medien nicht im exakt selben Umfang genutzt wurden.

Niemand bestreitet dass es auch einfacher ginge. (Telefon, SMS)



win3ermute schrieb:


> Homelearning per Computer ist seit Mitte der '90er bereits verwirklicht und absolut nichts neues. Und Du glaubst es kaum, davor hat man das TV benutzt (Telekolleg sagt Dir offensichtlich nichts mehr). Da bekamst Du morgens in den dritten Programmen eine Vorlesung per TV - und war Teil der Fortbildung.



Ich spreche von E-learning auf einer Internet-Plattform, wo live der Unterricht nur über das Internet stattfindet.
Das sind völlig andere Dimensionen.
Telekolleg sagt mir in der Tat nicht viel, aber sicherlich war es ein Vorreiter für das was wir heute bereits im Ansatz haben. 




win3ermute schrieb:


> Das Neue ist immer der Feind des Alten gewesen und wurde verteufelt und jahrelang wurde auf die schlimmen Nebeneffekte hingewiesen - bis es zum Alltag geworden ist.



... und alles was zum Alltag wird ist gut und richtig, denn ist ja Alltag... oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?
Synagogen anzünden war in Deutschland auch mal Alltag, das macht es aber nicht besser.

Zugegeben, das ist ein weit ausgedehnter Vergleich, aber im Kern des Verständnisses ist es nichts anderes.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2012)

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht wieso wir nicht von Wasser und Strom abhängig sein sollen - das sind wir nämlich.. und zwar sehr. Übrigens ist Strom und Wasser Alltag - genau wie das Auto oder andere Verkehrsmittel und tausende andere nützliche und für uns lebensnotwendige Technische Innovationen. 
Du willst halt auf irgendwelche Gefahren hinaus die du selber weder deuten noch abschätzen kannst - das ist für mich diese typisch deutsche Paranoia und die überall typische angst vor neuem. Du hast angst den Kontakt zu deinen Leuten zu verlieren wenn ein Teil dieser diese Brille benutzt (oder eben nicht)?! Das hätte ich gerne erklärt. Oder einen Job den du nicht bekommst weil du etwas nicht hast? Naja das wär nichts neues - Führerschein oder Auto braucht man mitlerweile fast überall.



Konov schrieb:


> Ja ich bin erleichtert, daran vorbeizuschlittern, weil ich mir vorstelle, dass mangelnder direkter Kontakt auch negative Auswirkungen haben kann. Wenn also jeder nur zuhause bleibt und von dort aus lernt.
> Es hat sicher auch viele Vorteile, das bestreite ich nicht. Ich wage aber zu behaupten, dass es bei Bildung um mehr geht, als nur den vorhandenen Stoff ins Gehirn zu bekommen.



Aber du hast schon genau gelesen was ich da geschrieben habe? Die Theorie das niemand mehr zum Unterricht geht wenn man durch ein solchiges Angebot nichtmehr dazu gezwungen ist - die Praxis zeigt aber auf dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Die Leute können sich besser motivieren wenn sie aktiv daran teilnehmen und gewinnen dadurch im Prinzip nur ein wenig Flexibilität. Deine Angst bestätigt sich nicht.


----------



## Ogil (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob man Strom und Wasser erhält und die Nutzung dosieren kann oder ob man sich z.B. bei einem Social network anmeldet, weil man dazu gezwungen fühlt, weil es ohne nicht mehr geht. Da ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied den man IMO unbedingt beachten sollte. Es ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen.


Und Du meinst wirklich, dass man die Nutzung von Strom besser dosieren kann als die eines Social Networks? Allein schon weil die Nutzung eines Social Networks Strom bedingt, sollte klar sein, dass das Quatsch ist. Ohne Strom kein Social Network. Ohne Social Network aber immer noch Strom.



> Strom und Wasser brauchen wir. Jederzeit, zu 100%. Jeder in unserer Gesellschaft - solange er kein Waldschrat ist, nutzt es soweit er es für nötig hält. Eine Cyber-Brille, das Internet oder Facebook nutzt jeder Mensch, der es für nötig hält. Nutzt du es jedoch nicht, bricht ggf. der Kontakt zu bestimmten Personen ab, deine Chancen auf einen Job sinken, deine "Effektivität" im Alltag sinkt ggf. Wenn du zuhause aber den ganzen Abend mal das Licht auslässt, weil dir danach ist, wird dir keiner den Kopf abreißen.


Irgendwie widersprichst Du Dir hier selbst. Ich behaupte wenn man sich z.B. der Nutzung von Wasser zum Waschen verwehrt, dann werden ebenfalls die Chancen auf einen Job sinken und Leute werden den Kontakt zu einem abbrechen.



> ... und alles was zum Alltag wird ist gut und richtig, denn ist ja Alltag... oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? Synagogen anzünden war in Deutschland auch mal Alltag, das macht es aber nicht besser.


Wow - Dir muessen die Argumente ja fix ausgegangen sein...


----------



## win3ermute (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Offenbar hab ich mich nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt.
> Natürlich ist Strom und Wasser eine Grundvoraussetzung für alles was wir zuhause tun.



Ergo verdammt abhängig machend. 



> Aber es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob man Strom und Wasser erhält und die Nutzung dosieren kann oder ob man sich z.B. bei einem Social network anmeldet, weil man dazu gezwungen fühlt, weil es ohne nicht mehr geht.
> Da ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied den man IMO unbedingt beachten sollte.
> Es ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen.



Was hat das zuerst einmal mit "dosieren" zu tun? Was das "Social Network" betrifft: Strom zu beziehen und sich damit direkt von gewissen Dingen abhängig zu machen, weil als selbstverständlich erlebt, lernen wir als "gegeben" kennen - zum "Social Network" entscheiden wir uns immer noch alle freiwillig. Das ist der Unterschied, den Du überhaupt nicht zu verstehen scheinst (siehe Deine Ansicht von Strom).



> Strom und Wasser brauchen wir. Jederzeit, zu 100%. Jeder in unserer Gesellschaft - solange er kein Waldschrat ist, nutzt es soweit er es für nötig hält.



"Brauchen" tun Strom ebensowenig wie fließend Wasser - die Menschheit hat wesentlich länger ohne Strom überlebt als mit.



> Eine Cyber-Brille, das Internet oder Facebook nutzt jeder Mensch, der es für nötig hält. Nutzt du es jedoch nicht, bricht ggf. der Kontakt zu bestimmten Personen ab, deine Chancen auf einen Job sinken, deine "Effektivität" im Alltag sinkt ggf.
> Wenn du zuhause aber den ganzen Abend mal das Licht auslässt, weil dir danach ist, wird dir keiner den Kopf abreißen.



Unsinniger Vergleich. Wenn Du schon vergleichen möchtest, müßtest Du mal komplett auf Strom verzichten; nicht nur einen Abend. Wenn Du mal einen Abend Dein Handy abschaltest und nicht an den Computer gehst, passiert ebensowenig...



> Damit will ich sagen, dass niemand bei Amazon eingekauft hat, dass niemand bei Facebook online war, dass niemand über ICQ gechattet hat, dass niemand Spiegel Online gelesen hat, dass niemand seine Hausaufgaben über Wikipedia erledigt hat,



Ja und? Du kennst ja gar nicht die Zeit vor der digitalen Revolution; ich bezweifle, daß Du da wirklich Vergleiche ziehen kannst. 



> dass niemand als Hartz4ler den ganzen Tag im Internet rumgegammelt hat, statt etwas produktiveres zu machen.



Was soll so ein verquerer Scheiss-Spruch?



> Ich glaube wenn man über diese Dinge ein bißchen nachdenkt, wird einem doch schon von selbst klar, dass sich das Leben in ganz wesentlichem Umfang verändert hat.
> Viel ist einfacher und schneller geworden, vieles birgt aber auch Gefahren und Abhängigkeiten, die vorher nicht möglich gewesen wären.



Und wann war das jemals anders? Der Fortschritt krempelt seit jeher das Leben um - und das seit Erfindung des Rades. Wenn, dann sollte man Veränderungen in einem größeren Zeitraum betrachten. 



> Ich persönlich habe schon erlebt, dass Menschen von anderen abgekapselt wurden und soziale Bindungen auseinandergebrochen sind, weil moderne Medien nicht im exakt selben Umfang genutzt wurden.



Und das war vorher inwiefern anders? Wenn man nicht zum Telefon griff, sah das früher nicht besser aus. 



> Ich spreche von E-learning auf einer Internet-Plattform, wo live der Unterricht nur über das Internet stattfindet.
> Das sind völlig andere Dimensionen.
> Telekolleg sagt mir in der Tat nicht viel, aber sicherlich war es ein Vorreiter für das was wir heute bereits im Ansatz haben.



Solltest Du mal googeln. Das gibt es seit 1967 und hat jeder Menge Leute ermöglicht, ihre Abschlüsse zu machen, die es auf anderem Wege nicht hätten können. 

Wo sind das nun "andere Dimensionen"? Warst Du schon mal in einer Vorlesung? Das ist kein Unterricht - da erzählt Dir der Prof. bzw. Dozent vor ca. mind. 200 Leuten etwas - so "persönlich" ist das. 
Wie jemand anderes es ebenfalls schon erwähnte: Das alles gibt es nicht erst seit heute.




> ... und alles was zum Alltag wird ist gut und richtig, denn ist ja Alltag... oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?
> Synagogen anzünden war in Deutschland auch mal Alltag, das macht es aber nicht besser.
> 
> Zugegeben, das ist ein weit ausgedehnter Vergleich, aber im Kern des Verständnisses ist es nichts anderes.



Das ist das dümmste, was ich von Dir je gelesen habe. Technischen Fortschritt mit Synagogenanzünden und den Unterschied da zwischen "Alltagserscheinung" nicht selbst sehen zu können, grenzt an totale Unfähigkeit, Dinge in Bezug zu setzen. Aber das sieht man ja schon an Deinem Unverständnis in Sachen Strom...


----------



## Caps-lock (9. April 2012)

So...

Nach der Art eurer Argumentation (wenngleich sie auch ein wenig polemisch ist) würde ich vermuten, dass der Großteil dieser Teilnehmer einen höheren Bildungsstand hat.
Ich denke auch, dass viele "ältere" Leute in diesem Forum mit dem Internet aufgewachsen sind und durchaus noch das gute alte IRC kennen und mit altavista gesucht haben.

Fakt ist, dass viele Leute mittlerweile internetsüchtig sind, das virtuelle Statistiken in Chaträumen oder Spielen wichtiger werden, als das echte Leben und das genug Leute sich nicht abhängig davon machen, sondern abhängig sind.
Und grade viele Leute mit niedrigerem Bildungsstand oder Selbstbewußtsein scheinen sich durch sowas eher beeinflussen zu lassen.
Virtuell bin habe ich schon 200000 Minuten in diesem Programm verbracht, ich hab drölfzig virtuelle Freunde und meine Farm erwirtschaftet 3000 Gold im Jahr.

Eine ehemalige Schulkameradin liegt 2 Meter unter der Erde, weil sie während der Fahrt mal eben bei ihrer Arbeit anrufen wollte, dass sie später kommt.
In dem Video wird ein junger Mann gezeigt, der als aktiver Verkehrsteilnehmer sich lustige Bildchen einblenden lässt, die einen ablenken.
Vielleicht bin ich ein Einzelfall, aber ich musste schonmal Jugendlichen ausweichen, die im Gehen auf ihr Handy geschaut haben.
Und spinnen wir das mal weiter...
Es gibt mittlerweile Apps die Objekte aus einer Umgebung rausrechnen können und Dinge "unsichtbar" machen auf dem Handy und es gibt Viren.
Jetzt entwickelt ein Spassvogel eine App, die bei Ampeln rot und grün vertauscht in der Augmented Reality, einfach weils geht.


----------



## Ogil (9. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Eine ehemalige Schulkameradin liegt 2 Meter unter der Erde, weil sie während der Fahrt mal eben bei ihrer Arbeit anrufen wollte, dass sie später kommt. In dem Video wird ein junger Mann gezeigt, der als aktiver Verkehrsteilnehmer sich lustige Bildchen einblenden lässt, die einen ablenken. Vielleicht bin ich ein Einzelfall, aber ich musste schonmal Jugendlichen ausweichen, die im Gehen auf ihr Handy geschaut haben.


Waere es dann nicht besser, wenn man all das sprachgesteuert erledigen koennte und man Infos am Rand seines normalen Gesichtsfelds eingeblendet bekommt und man somit nicht von den wichtigen Dingen weg und aufs Handy schauen muesste? Wie/wo genau die Bilder eingeblendet werden ist dann ja nur eine Frage der genauen technischen Umsetzung - ein grosses Bild direkt im Gesichtsfeld ist sicher unpraktisch. Ich koennte mir da auch vorstellen, dass sowas verhindert wird - wie z.b. bei fest eingebauten SatNavs in Autos, die sich nicht bedienen lassen wenn sich das Auto bewegt. Also z.B. groessere Einblendungen nur erlaubt werden, wenn der User stillsteht/sitzt und ansonsten hoechstens Notifications eingeblendet werden.



> Es gibt mittlerweile Apps die Objekte aus einer Umgebung rausrechnen können und Dinge "unsichtbar" machen auf dem Handy und es gibt Viren. Jetzt entwickelt ein Spassvogel eine App, die bei Ampeln rot und grün vertauscht in der Augmented Reality, einfach weils geht.



Wenn Missbrauchbarkeit/Manipulierbarkeit Grund genug waere etwas nicht zu nutzen oder zu erlauben muesste man alles verbieten. Sollte man Autos verbieten, weil ein "Spassvogel" die Bremsen manipulieren kann?


----------



## win3ermute (9. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Nach der Art eurer Argumentation (wenngleich sie auch ein wenig polemisch ist) würde ich vermuten, dass der Großteil dieser Teilnehmer einen höheren Bildungsstand hat.
> Ich denke auch, dass viele "ältere" Leute in diesem Forum mit dem Internet aufgewachsen sind und durchaus noch das gute alte IRC kennen und mit altavista gesucht haben.



Was hat das mit der Diskussion zu tun? 



> Und grade viele Leute mit niedrigerem Bildungsstand oder Selbstbewußtsein scheinen sich durch sowas eher beeinflussen zu lassen.



Eine Behauptung, die schon mit entsprechend aussagekräftigen Studien über Bildungsgrad, Alter der Personen etc. untermauert werden muß, wenn sie Bestand haben soll, oder? Wobei ich wette, daß da durchaus eine Überraschung für Dich lauern könnte.

Außerdem habe ich in dieser Diskussion ein starkes Deja-Vu-Gefühl. Ich würde vorschlagen, manche Leute hier schlagen den Third-Person-Effect nach. Es sind immer die "anderen", die von gefährlichen Auswirkungen bedroht sind.



> Eine ehemalige Schulkameradin liegt 2 Meter unter der Erde, weil sie während der Fahrt mal eben bei ihrer Arbeit anrufen wollte, dass sie später kommt.



Siehe Ogils Posting. So eine Brille kann man auch verdammt gut einsetzen, um die Verkehrssicherheit zu erhöhen.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. April 2012)

> Was hat das mit der Diskussion zu tun?


Das hat mit der Diskussion insofern zu tun, dass wir uns möglicherweise auch zuviele Gedanken machen.



> Sollte man Autos verbieten, weil ein "Spassvogel" die Bremsen manipulieren kann?


Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.
Vergleichen wir mal die Anzahl der Leute die sich mehr oder weniger gefährliche Viren zuziehen und denen die Bankkonten leergeräumt werden mit der Anzahl der Leute denen die Bremsen manipuliert werden.
Wenn ich nicht ganz irre, darf man beim Autofahren nur mit ner Freisprechanlage telefonieren und auf dem Fahrrad muss man den Verkehr noch wahrnehmen (zum Thema Musik).
Falls man jetzt noch die visuelle Wahrnehmung manipuliert, fände ich das gefährlich.



> Und grade viele Leute mit niedrigerem Bildungsstand oder Selbstbewußtsein scheinen sich durch sowas eher beeinflussen zu lassen.


Das mit dem Bildungstand kann ich von der Art ableiten, mit der Menschen Dinge einkaufen bzw. was die Leute auf Pump kaufen (eigene Beobachtungen über Monate hinweg) und das Handies, Autos, Streitwagen, viele Frauen oder sonstwas Statussymbole sein um sein Selbstbewußtsein aufzubessern ist wohl nicht erst seit diesem Jahrtausend so.
Ich denke es ist auch kein unbedingter Zufall, dass die privaten Sender ihre Nachmittagssendungen so auswählen wie sie sind.

Zum Thema Third Person Effect: da ich meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit zuviel Internet gemacht habe als Jugendlicher und da raus gekommen bin, kann ich zumindest einschätzen, wie einfach man sich in der virtuellen Welt verrennen kann.
Und damals war das Internet noch deutlich weniger komplex.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.
> Vergleichen wir mal die Anzahl der Leute die sich mehr oder weniger gefährliche Viren zuziehen und denen die Bankkonten leergeräumt werden mit der Anzahl der Leute denen die Bremsen manipuliert werden.



Jetzt musst du aber auch Zahlen liefern, so ist das lediglich eine Mutmaßung.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht ganz irre, darf man beim Autofahren nur mit ner Freisprechanlage telefonieren und auf dem Fahrrad muss man den Verkehr noch wahrnehmen (zum Thema Musik).
> Falls man jetzt noch die visuelle Wahrnehmung manipuliert, fände ich das gefährlich.



Eigentlich ist das ziemlicher Quatsch - die Unfallursache beim telefonieren liegt in der Ablenkung des Gesprächs und nicht in dem halten eines Telefons. Eine Freisprechanlage hilft da eigentlich überhaupt nicht.

Aber wie gesagt, die Brille kann auch wunderbar Leben retten, gerade im Auto.


----------



## Ogil (9. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig. Vergleichen wir mal die Anzahl der Leute die sich mehr oder weniger gefährliche Viren zuziehen und denen die Bankkonten leergeräumt werden mit der Anzahl der Leute denen die Bremsen manipuliert werden.


Warum hinkt der Vergleich nur weil das eine haeufiger vorkommt? Bei beiden Dingen handelt es sich um Technik die auf kriminelle Weise manipuliert wird. Im Gegensatz: Eigentlich hinkt Dein Beispiel weil es z.B. bei der von Google gezeigten Umsetzung nicht moeglich waere Gegenstaende auszublenden. Das waere moeglich wenn die normale Wahrnehmung komplett ausgeblendet waere und man quasi ueber Kamera->Display die Welt sehen wuerde. Gezeigt wurde aber eher eine normale Brille wo Informationen auf eine transparenten Scheibe eingeblendet/projeziert wurden.



> Wenn ich nicht ganz irre, darf man beim Autofahren nur mit ner Freisprechanlage telefonieren und auf dem Fahrrad muss man den Verkehr noch wahrnehmen (zum Thema Musik). Falls man jetzt noch die visuelle Wahrnehmung manipuliert, fände ich das gefährlich.


Dagegen koennte man argumentieren, dass es ja z.B. auch bei diversen (gehobeneren) Autos Bestrebungen gibt Informationen ins Gesichtsfeld zu verlagern um eben sicher zu stellen, dass der Fahrer dahin guckt, wo er hingucken soll. So wird z.B. die Geschwindigkeit auf die Scheibe projeziert damit der Fahrer nicht auf den Tacho guckt sondern gerade aus auf die Strasse. Dass zu viel Informationen dann aber ablenken koennen sehe ich aehnlich. Ich denke aber auch nicht, dass es Sinn der Sache ist, sich waehrend der Autofahrt Youtube-Videos anzuschauen.


----------

